# Clearance Ozark Trail 3 in 1 LED lantern



## pumps (Oct 24, 2021)

I always cruise the sporting goods and the flashlight/lantern section. I saw this LED lantern on sale for $7 and was intrigued enough to buy it and I'm glad I did. It runs on 3 AAAs .You can find slightly different models that have a built in 18650 that is rechargable via USB for $9.99 on ebay. 
Stated specs from Amazon.
The lantern mode has a high 200 lumens/6 hrs and low 100 lumens/12 hrs.
Task light is the same
Fkashlight is 180 lumens/ 7 hrs. 
I use it around the house and take it out when I walk the dogs. Works great so far. I've found it outside of Walmart under the "Enbrighten" name. Available in various colors. Think I'll buy them for my neighbor's Xmas presents basket.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085B3NWZ5/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## snakebite (Oct 25, 2021)

looks nice.
but is there room to stuff a few 18650 and a tp4056 in it?


----------



## pumps (Oct 25, 2021)

In the $7 Ozark Trail no. However I haven't any hands on with the rechargeable $9.99 one on ebay. You MIGHT be able to mod it so it can handle a swap.








LED Camping Tent Light 3 in 1 USB Rechargeable Lantern Waterproof Outdoor Lamp | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LED Camping Tent Light 3 in 1 USB Rechargeable Lantern Waterproof Outdoor Lamp at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

